# N+B Elektroblok Fuse Labels



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just in case it happens to you. 

I have just discovered that the fuses on my Arto elektroblok are not fitted in the order listed in the Manual (Electrics p6) but they are labelled alongside each fuse on the block itself.

Believing the manual cost a lot of time searching for a fault elsewhere.

Geoff


----------

